# Anyone still smoking?



## sambam

Just curious if theres anyone else out there thats still smoking ? Feel like im the only one! I feel terribly guilty but i really think i would commit a murder if i tried to stop just now! Baby is growing well and everything is ok but sometimes i feel terrible about it :( am i alone here !? xx


----------



## muddles

I used to be a smoker prior to BFP. Had my last cig the same day I got my BFP and the next week was hell as the cravings were really bad but as soon as the queasiness kicked in at just under 5 weeks when the smell of everything made me want to puke it was much easier. Thankfully the cravings haven't come back and the smell of ciggies still makes me want to puke. 

Have you managed to cut down? It's so hard to give up isn't it?


----------



## TattieHattie

Hey Sambam .. im 35 weeks pregnant tomorrow and i've been smoking the whole way through, and since i was 13 years old.
Smokin helped me with morning sickness and that resulted in only being sick 3 times. I feel bad for it all the time and i try and cut down during the day, which works but i end up smoking more when im around people, I think my baby is growing fine and he moves enough to let me know he is ok (Well thats how i like to see it lol ) :) im sure your bubba will be fine. Some people say the stress u get from quiting smoking has the same affect on your baby that smoking 7 cigarettes a day. ..Do you know what your having by the way? x

Tattiehattie.. Mum to be 34 weeks and 6 days pregnant to baby boy Kaylum. xx


----------



## Mrs A

i quit when i was 10 weeks xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Obviously smoking does damage your baby in one way or another. But I understand smoking IS an addiction and very few people can just give up at the drop of a hat. Have you cut down how much you smoke? Even though you are way past half way now it would still make a difference


----------



## hudz26

no hunni your not alone, i am ashamed to say i didn't manage to give up :( i feel awful for the fact i smoked when pregnant as have quite a few of my friends, i have tried to quit but so far haven't managed it :( xx


----------



## Blah11

You should still try. Smoking in the weeks you have left will still make a difference.


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

i smoked 20 a day and gave up the day after my BFP... still love the smell and often think oooooooooh what i wouldn't give... found it more difficult to stop drinking coca cola tho?!?!?!


----------



## my3girls

I smoked since I was 13 and through my 2 other children who both weighed over 8lb, but I did manage to stop when I was 16 weeks with this one, I could really have one now though xx


----------



## Let it be

I had my last cigarette, well attempt at smoking a cigarette the day before my BFP. It made me feel so sick that I had to put it out and I haven't been able to touch them since. I think it was this that alerted me to the fact that I could be pregnant, even though I had taken a test a week earlier and it was negative.

I was lucky I only smoked when I drank so haven't found it so difficult, but I do understand how difficult it is for others to give up.


----------



## charli89

I still smoke, which is really bad! I have cut down loads and hopefully will be quitting soon. Used to smoke around 20 a day now i smoke on average 5. Been smoking since i was 13! xx


----------



## pinktaffy

i gave up when i was 6 weeks pregnant the first 2 weeks after i found out i tryed giving up so many times and just couldnt, but i had a scan at 6 weeks wich made it real for me and my OH and we both decided to give up at he same time . best thing we ever did we made a baby fund with all the money we would of wasted on ciggies . that now is in the bank for r little baby were going to spoil her rotten when born with it hehe. 

it is the most hardest thing giving up but its well worth it, my sister didnt give up when pregnant and she says she does regret it now as even when the baby is born she said u find yourself wishing for the baby to hurry feeds and things so u can rush out for a fag and she said it made her feel so guilty.


----------



## Jade2933

I still smoke too have all the way through and did with my last, can I just say your brave posting anything about smoking. I wanted to ask the same ages ago but thought loadsa people would start an argument about it.


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Jade2933 said:


> I still smoke too have all the way through and did with my last, can I just say your brave posting anything about smoking. I wanted to ask the same ages ago but thought loadsa people would start an argument about it.

I agree. At the end of the day we are all human and it's a bloody hard habit to break!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies

I started smoking at 12(!) and am now 27, so well over half my life now! I managed to cut down to roughly 5 a day but then I got signed off work due to severe SPD about 6 weeks ago, which increased my smoking. I managed to cut down again to about 3-5 a day.

I had my last cigarette last Friday morning. For me, I was paying my family a visit in Bristol. It's a non smoking house and my uncle is the only smoker (having to go into the garden). I also would have been severely lectured if I smoked while I was there. I honestly don't know why (and I know it's very rare) but I (thankfully) didn't struggle nearly as much as I would have at home (I had tried several times). I was on a coach for 3.5 hours then with my aunt and no chance to sneak away being on crutches!

I am a week in now and at home and am finding it more difficult than I did last weekend; especially after eating!

All I can say is (cliched!) don't quit trying to quit. I know it's hard. Good luck to you all.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm in the naughty club with you sam lol.. I was on around 20 a day before my BFP managed to cut down to 5-6 a day although I do find I smoke MORE if I'm bored or at work.. Yesterday I only had 2.. One when I first woke up and then one before bed.. Today so far I've only had one.. I've been giving up secretly (I say secretly because when people know they tend to go on and on about it which I find doesn't help) And I haven't found it that hard.. I just replace a cig with a banana or other fruit.. By the time I get through my distraction food the cravings gone :D :dance:.. I also find drinking plenty of water helps.. I've stopped drinking tea because everytime I have a cuppa I normally have a cig with it :dohh:

Don't feel bad though.. It's hard to give up and it takes alot of guts to admit on a forum like this that you're still smoking (believe me I've had more than a few people moan at me on here for the same thing) But at the end of the day you've asked for help and that's the main thing :hugs:

xxx


----------



## KermitO

I don't smoke but there are loads of things I feel guilty about and worry constantly that something I have done or will do will harm the baby - so in that you are not alone.

Smoking is an addiction but you can become a non-smoker and perhaps you could try once the baby is here - chosing to sleep over wasting time for a cigarette might be the push you need!!! My friend is still smoking and is going for a section next week - she is worried about "needing" a ciggy while there - take heart, you are not alone.

Kx


----------



## Bee26

fair play to you for posting Hun, it's one of 'those' subjects! I was a 20 a day roll up girl pre preg. As our baby wasn't planned and I LOVED smoking I didn't think I'd beabke to quit but after smoking about 10 in a row after I got my BFP I quit straight away. I've had a really really horrendous week this week (found out dad having affair etc) and I was GAGGING for a fag so I had one 2 days ago. It tastes horrid and I felt guilty but I secretly enjoyed it! I had another one yesterday but I'm going to try really hard not to have any more. X


----------



## amyw044

ive managed to quit both times ive been pregnant. Lasted 2 weeks after my son till i started again and i cant see myself not smoking again once ive had this baby. i still have a crafty puff on my friends every now and again xx


----------



## Angellicaa

Becky_Mummy2B said:


> i smoked 20 a day and gave up the day after my BFP... still love the smell and often think oooooooooh what i wouldn't give... found it more difficult to stop drinking coca cola tho?!?!?!

I don't smoke, but I found it VERY hard to give up caffeine!.....I only have a little bit a day, but I don't want the baby to be addicted and cranky at birth....maybe I should ween myself soon!


----------



## gypcienix

I have also cut back to about 5 a day, from about 15-20 a day. I gave up smoking with both my prior pregnancies, so I have no idea why I could not quit with this one. I know very well smoking during pregnancy is horrible. I consider myself lucky so far to say that I have had no problems and baby and myself are measuring spot on with no complications to date.


----------



## mandylou

i smoked about 18 a day, but stopped because of the morning sickness, so about 3 days before my bfp. Because i was feeling sick i didnt really miss it to start with, but more recently ive been seriously wanting to smoke. its hard coz my OH still smokes, he used to try and smoke away from me, but has kinda given up on that idea and smokes if im there or not now lol. although he has stopped smoking in the house (as it used to make me feel sick) i was actually quite looking forward to having a ciggie after bubs is born, but now OH is making me feel guilty for wanting to smoke after birth :( he keeps saying that ive gone too long without one to start again now..and how he doesnt believe that i wouldnt smoke in the house , as apparently i have less will power than him.. (excuse me?! you didnt exactly give up 8 months ago did ya??) but the only reason i stopped was because i had something stopping me...in a few weeks there wont be the same reasons there :( it makes me sad to think that i still wont be able to have one after bubs is born, coz i know he will be there making me feel bad about it. I know for any non smokers reading this they will probably say that i sound stupid, but i used to really enjoy smoking, and now i feel sad that i wont even be able to carry on doing something that i used to enjoy once LO is here. (obviously i wouldnt smoke around the baby, only outside etc.) sorry this turned into a bit of a rant :(


----------



## pinktaffy

mandylou said:


> i smoked about 18 a day, but stopped because of the morning sickness, so about 3 days before my bfp. Because i was feeling sick i didnt really miss it to start with, but more recently ive been seriously wanting to smoke. its hard coz my OH still smokes, he used to try and smoke away from me, but has kinda given up on that idea and smokes if im there or not now lol. although he has stopped smoking in the house (as it used to make me feel sick) i was actually quite looking forward to having a ciggie after bubs is born, but now OH is making me feel guilty for wanting to smoke after birth :( he keeps saying that ive gone too long without one to start again now..and how he doesnt believe that i wouldnt smoke in the house , as apparently i have less will power than him.. (excuse me?! you didnt exactly give up 8 months ago did ya??) but the only reason i stopped was because i had something stopping me...in a few weeks there wont be the same reasons there :( it makes me sad to think that i still wont be able to have one after bubs is born, coz i know he will be there making me feel bad about it. I know for any non smokers reading this they will probably say that i sound stupid, but i used to really enjoy smoking, and now i feel sad that i wont even be able to carry on doing something that i used to enjoy once LO is here. (obviously i wouldnt smoke around the baby, only outside etc.) sorry this turned into a bit of a rant :(

i dont think i will be smoking again when baby is born , but thats cos i had wanted 2 give up for along time b4 i got pregnant just never had that push 2 do so till baby was on the way. 
i think if its somthing u really enjoyed doing i wouldnt listen to what anyone else says . your OH will be smoking and its not like he gave up with u, he dont know how its been for u , i would see how u feel when the baby is born.


----------



## sambam

i smoke about 10-15 a day... sometimes more if im in the company of another smoker, or when Baileys in bed... i smoked when pregnant with bailey and she was 8lb 9oz born at full term! Im just glad to hear im not the only one though. I have tried quitting twice and gave up :( All my friends smoke and my husband so its really hard. thanks for being honest everyone x


----------



## Tantan

Hi Sambam,

I've been thinking of posting something similar but was afraid of the reactions I'd get. I was smoking 20 - 30 a day before I got my BFP but have managed to cut down to about 10 a day which I know isn't good. I keep trying to quit but when it comes to it I keep giving in. I feel very guilty about it and I plan to keep trying to quit. But it is so hard 

I was at my GP for a visit on Thursday and got a lecture about still smoking and that the baby would be small if I continue. But when he measured me he looked shocked as he is measuring big.


----------



## Minstermind

I can understand the fear of the reaction you'll get when posting this. Thing is I can pretty much understand it completely from both sides of the fence. On the smoking side...I smoked til I was 7 months pregnant with my son last time. I found it incredibly difficult to give up and it wasn't helped by being in a very unhappy and stressful relationship. I did finally manage, mostly through my own inner prodding, but also from the dirty comments and looks I got at break at work when I would smoke. It really is awful and doesn't help the guilt factor. Though in some ways I think that spurred me on to quit too, if that makes sense. 

One of the big things I'll never know is if my smoking contributed to breathing issues with my son when he was born. He wasn't breathing and was rushed off to the intensive care unit where he spent a few days under an oxygen mask. I know it happens to some babies of women, and those who don't smoke, but I can't help but wonder if that didn't play some part in it? I'll never really know but it could just be the guilt thing. Either way, I am happy I finally quit as it was very challenging. So I totally sympathize with you who are still smoking.

On the other side of things, now that I have quit, and noticed the health benefits to myself as well as understand the damage that can be done to baby due to smoking, I can totally get the disdain and disapproval side of it too, from those who don't smoke. It's a weird thing, being able to see both sides of it, LOL..

Best of luck to those of you who are trying to cut down or quit, any little bit helps in my opinion!


----------



## mandylou

Minstermind said:


> I can understand the fear of the reaction you'll get when posting this. Thing is I can pretty much understand it completely from both sides of the fence. On the smoking side...I smoked til I was 7 months pregnant with my son last time. I found it incredibly difficult to give up and it wasn't helped by being in a very unhappy and stressful relationship. I did finally manage, mostly through my own inner prodding, but also from the dirty comments and looks I got at break at work when I would smoke. It really is awful and doesn't help the guilt factor. Though in some ways I think that spurred me on to quit too, if that makes sense.
> 
> One of the big things I'll never know is if my smoking contributed to breathing issues with my son when he was born. He wasn't breathing and was rushed off to the intensive care unit where he spent a few days under an oxygen mask. I know it happens to some babies of women, and those who don't smoke, but I can't help but wonder if that didn't play some part in it? I'll never really know but it could just be the guilt thing. Either way, I am happy I finally quit as it was very challenging. So I totally sympathize with you who are still smoking.
> 
> On the other side of things, now that I have quit, and noticed the health benefits to myself as well as understand the damage that can be done to baby due to smoking, I can totally get the disdain and disapproval side of it too, from those who don't smoke. It's a weird thing, being able to see both sides of it, LOL..
> 
> Best of luck to those of you who are trying to cut down or quit, any little bit helps in my opinion!

i know what you mean, even though i have really wanted to smoke i have still found myself thinking dissaprovingly towards a friend of mine who is still smoking at 5 months ish. (hypocrite much?! lol) i have noticed the benefits of not smoking (from my own point of view) actually now i think about it. and i never realised how strongly you could smell the smoke until i quit!


----------



## claralouize

I still have the odd crafty one, I think that the only thing that stops me smoking more is people reactions & the fact everyone has an opinion on the matter which is a good thing if it helps me quit i suppose!!! (I would never smoke in public or at work so i suppose that's another thing thats helped me. 

I went from smoking 10 a day & smoking for nearly 14 years to now only smoking a maximum of 2 a day & tbh i haven't found it as difficult as i thought i would but i do think i will start agin once baby is here. I think my problem is my lack of wanting to quit (for good that is) I tend to consider myself as a smoker thats not smoking rather than a non-smoker :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Yep i admit i still smoke and did with my other 3 boys, have cut down and gone onto roll ups which are ment to have 700 less chemicals in them oppose to cigarettes..... Not gonna justify myself its my choice and everyone is entitled to their opinion, you have your alcholics, drug uses etc that still use whilst pregnant and im a smoker and cant or not ready to kick the habit. 


Arhhh pickle was wondering when this thread would come up :haha:


----------



## charli89

What i tend to do to stop me smoking loads, is only smoke half a cigarette and chip it, then if i need one later, i just smoke the other half. :D


----------



## sambam

poppy666 said:


> Arhhh pickle was wondering when this thread would come up :haha:

me too so i thought i would make the first move!
just glad everyone on here in understanding rather than jumping down the smokers throats! 

if you were a smoker but have stopped... did u go cold turkey? or use patches? 
i tried the little puffer thing, but it done nothing for me :( x


----------



## poppy666

I tried the patches once and still smoke with it on lol, i will give up always said i would but will be when im ready not when told because it wont last long if im not ready to do so xx


----------



## cb1

I quit using the Allan Carr method. If you want to stop then I highly recommend you read his "easy way to stop smoking permanently" book. It's a bit patronising, but it's worked for the majority of my friends who read it.

I quit from 30+ per day to 0 after reading it a few years ago. I started smoking again "socially" about 3 years after I quit, and then stopped that when I got my BFP.

I know that people say it's hard to quit, but if you read that book it actually makes it quite easy to do. I was really sceptical when I read it as I thought I was a lifelong confirmed smoker, but it worked for me.

Good luck xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

I smoked till I was 20 weeks pregnant. I used patches for 10 weeks - so eventually went nicotine free at 30 weeks pregnant.

I used Niquitin Invisi patches and they worked for me. ( I was smoking 20 a day and had been since I was 12 )

x


----------



## Millnsy

Is it just me who finds this thread difficult to read??? Fair play to you all for your confessions but just because there are lots of you doing it, it doesn't make it right. I'm no medical expert but all the messages are pretty clear, smoking harms your baby full stop. And if you keep smoking in your house or car with a small baby or child in the same space you will harm your children too. And if you smoke, they are more likely to smoke when they are older. 

And just for the record, I am an ex smoker and have not had a single one since my BFP. I smoked from about the age of 16. In more recent years it has really been just social smoking and I cut down dramatically because we had trouble conceiving but I still used to "binge" smoke when I drank right up until I finally got the BFP. So I do know that it isn't easy.

I'm not judging anyone and each to their own but can't believe that so far there have been 4 pages of posts and noone has really put anything negative on the subject...


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

i smoke an ive tried with the support groups an the patches an gum but still find it hard. 

its the feelin u get (lost like ur hands needs to do sumthing ) so ive trid to cut dwn an this is working i sit with a pen in my hand or a lollypop stick an am reading the alan carr book its mind twisting but i think ill get used to it an hopefully quit, 
i think all u ladies who have confessed to smokin are brave were all not perfect we all have a faults but at least we can stand up an say i no its wrong an ive even cut dwn or stopped.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERY1 WHOS I TRYIN TO QUIT OR CUTTIN DWN WE DNT NEED THE NEGITVE COMMENTS AS ITS A VERY HARD TIME FOR US ALL XXXXXXX


----------



## AP

It will make a difference. If bubz has any breathing difficulties, you can reduce it by not smoking. I quit when i found out i was pregnant, but had a few in the one week leading up my my babys premature birth. Seeing her on the ventilator made me sick - what if I did that to her :cry:

There may be pics on my journal, if thats enough to stop anyone, i hope it can be of some help.

I still smoke the odd one or two a day - ive not had one today though. But if i ever decide to have another child, theres not a hope in hell i'll even have one.


good luck ladies, i know its hard


----------



## poppy666

Millnsy said:


> Is it just me who finds this thread difficult to read??? Fair play to you all for your confessions but just because there are lots of you doing it, it doesn't make it right. I'm no medical expert but all the messages are pretty clear, smoking harms your baby full stop. And if you keep smoking in your house or car with a small baby or child in the same space you will harm your children too. And if you smoke, they are more likely to smoke when they are older.
> 
> And just for the record, I am an ex smoker and have not had a single one since my BFP. I smoked from about the age of 16. In more recent years it has really been just social smoking and I cut down dramatically because we had trouble conceiving but I still used to "binge" smoke when I drank right up until I finally got the BFP. So I do know that it isn't easy.
> 
> I'm not judging anyone and each to their own but can't believe that so far there have been 4 pages of posts and noone has really put anything negative on the subject...



Confessions????? lol well im sorry i havnt sinned i admitted i smoked end of story, there is worse things you can be digesting or inhaling into your system than cigarettes and i for one never said i smoked in front of my children or in my car because i DONT, i smoke outside... yes your entitled to your opinion like anyone else but please dont dictate to me or others for having the balls to admit we smoke and how many pages this topic may progress to... If you find it hard to read then read another sorry i wont be blasted for smoking x


----------



## rocemom

I smoked up till a month ago. I slowly cut down my in take of them till I did cold turkey. 
My Dr had actually said that if I can at least cut down the 3 or 4 a day it would be better than the pack and half I was smoking. 
Go by what your dr or midwife says. 
I think as long as you monitor the babies weight you should be fine


----------



## shamrockerjo

Millnsy said:


> Is it just me who finds this thread difficult to read??? Fair play to you all for your confessions but just because there are lots of you doing it, it doesn't make it right. I'm no medical expert but all the messages are pretty clear, smoking harms your baby full stop. And if you keep smoking in your house or car with a small baby or child in the same space you will harm your children too. And if you smoke, they are more likely to smoke when they are older.
> 
> And just for the record, I am an ex smoker and have not had a single one since my BFP. I smoked from about the age of 16. In more recent years it has really been just social smoking and I cut down dramatically because we had trouble conceiving but I still used to "binge" smoke when I drank right up until I finally got the BFP. So I do know that it isn't easy.
> 
> I'm not judging anyone and each to their own but can't believe that so far there have been 4 pages of posts and noone has really put anything negative on the subject...

No, you're not the only one. I find it shocking whenever I see a pregnant woman smoking, and same when reading all these posts. And I don't even care if I come across as judgemental.. smoking when pregnant is simply selfish and I don't think you can afford to be selfish anymore once you have a baby growing inside you. Surely the health of your child is more important than satisfying a selfish craving.. Priorities and all that! And yeah, just because a lot of women still continue to smoke and a lot of their babies come out just fine does not make it right or in any way justified.


----------



## coccyx

Poppy666 your baby has no choice in whether its deprived of oxygen!!! Yuk


----------



## poppy666

Oh and you know that for a fact???? Media scarmongers etc smokers get blamed for totally everything............. Yes MY choice if i smoke and i had 3 very healthy kids prior to this one, so ive cut down but not given up and will carry on full stop.....


Says you with the dog on the sofa slobbering, VERY healthy with what they drag in on their paws??? but we wont go there!!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm pretty certain this doesn't need to be "one of those threads"..

The OP posted for support not to be talked down too.. It takes balls to admit you're doing something you're not proud of but that doesn't mean that anyone is saying it's "right" or "justified".. Well done to the ones who gave up the same day they got their BFP.. But hello this is the real world. And as I'm sure you all know the "real world" is not always as perfect as people make it out to be.. At the end of the day people need support when trying to kick a habit not be made to feel like bad people.. Like one other poster said there is worse we could be doing.


----------



## NuKe

i didnt manage to quit until i was 34 weeks! was only on like 2/3 max a day but just cudnt seem to kick those last couple. then i got sick and was feeling awfully nausiated for a few days and couldnt stomach it- for some reason it made me feel worse. i managed to not go back on them! still get the mental craving for one but know i dont actually need it now, plus the smell makes me feel sick now. i hope u manage to do it hun, and dont let anyone make you feel guilty! the last thing u need is ppl judging you! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

KayleighJayne said:


> I'm pretty certain this doesn't need to be "one of those threads"..
> 
> The OP posted for support not to be talked down too.. It takes balls to admit you're doing something you're not proud of but that doesn't mean that anyone is saying it's "right" or "justified".. Well done to the ones who gave up the same day they got their BFP.. But hello this is the real world. And as I'm sure you all know the "real world" is not always as perfect as people make it out to be.. At the end of the day people need support when trying to kick a habit not be made to feel like bad people.. Like one other poster said there is worse we could be doing.

totally agree with this. :thumbup:


----------



## shamrockerjo

poppy666 said:


> Oh and you know that for a fact???? Media scarmongers etc smokers get blamed for totally everything............. Yes MY choice if i smoke and i had 3 very healthy kids prior to this one, so ive cut down but not given up and will carry on full stop.....
> 
> 
> Says you with the dog on the sofa slobbering, VERY healthy with what they drag in on their paws??? but we wont go there!!!

Actually, it's been proven that children who grow up in households with pets are generally healthier and have better immune systems. So yeah, nowhere to go there indeed. :haha:


----------



## mandylou

why did you have to turn it into one of those threads? when you can clearly see that the original poster has obviously started the thread to talk to the people who do not talk down or patronise her, why do you still insist on spreading your negativity?? and by saying "noone has really put anything negative on the subject..." do you think that no one put anything negative for a reason??? maybe so it wouldnt turn into "one of those threads". and maybe it would be nice for some people to have somewhere to turn because no one else will listen to them about a certain topic??

it can be compared to so many other topics that are sensitive, you know they are sensitive.. you know that everyone knows the consensus of opinions.. so why insist on lecturing people?


----------



## NuKe

After going back and reading some of the posts on here, I've gotton quite angry! To all the people blasting the op- didn't your mum ever teach you "if you haven't something nice to say, dont say anything at all"??????? I am sure the op realises the risks, making her feel like crap is NOT going to help her quit. 

I wish I was perfect too.


----------



## mandylou

NuKe said:


> I wish I was perfect too.

it must be nice mustn't it?? never doing anything wrong, so you have the authority to tell other people how they should live their lives?


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

Confessions????? lol well im sorry i havnt sinned i admitted i smoked end of story, there is worse things you can be digesting or inhaling into your system than cigarettes and i for one never said i smoked in front of my children or in my car because i DONT, i smoke outside... yes your entitled to your opinion like anyone else but please dont dictate to me or others for having the balls to admit we smoke and how many pages this topic may progress to... If you find it hard to read then read another sorry i wont be blasted for smoking x[/QUOTE]

AM totaly with you on this one hun xxxxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

rocemom said:


> I smoked up till a month ago. I slowly cut down my in take of them till I did cold turkey.
> My Dr had actually said that if I can at least cut down the 3 or 4 a day it would be better than the pack and half I was smoking.
> Go by what your dr or midwife says.
> *I think as long as you monitor the babies weight you should be fine*


I didnt comment on this thread before because i didnt want it to turn into one of those threads either. You're all entitled to do what you want and i suppose people slating you for smoking wont necessarily make you quit. That said i dont agree with smoking while pregnant, baby has no choice but to inhale those toxins and i think once you are pregnant your body is no longer your own, and the health of my baby would overpower anything else i felt!! (please dont shoot me down for this, its my personal opinion)

However, I wish people wouldnt say that "i smoked and my baby was big" or "if baby measures fine theres nothing to worry about" kind of things. Just because your baby is growing normally size-wise, doesnt mean that your baby is growing properly on the inside. My auntie smoked around 7/8 a day throughout her last pregnancy and baby measured perfect all the time, she had no problems whatsoever. But my cousin was born with breathing difficulties, learning difficulties and terrible asthma.
Im not saying just because she smoked it caused these things but she blames herself terribly for his problems.

Last thing I want is to turn this thread into an argument and was just stating my opinion. :flower:


----------



## smokey

Oh screw it im sick to death of im holy and better then you type posts and just plain slagging off of people that are just trying to be truthfull and maybe want some support or just someone to talk to about this.

So im just gonna come out and say it, Im still smoking and to be honest yes im discusted with myself over it more hten enough that I dont need others oppinions about what im doing but if anyone would like to private message me who would like someone to talk to and maybe have some support in each other to give up then please by all means PM me so we can have a proper grown up converstaion without the slagging off.
Maybe if enough of us could do that we can possibly help each other.


----------



## poppy666

shamrockerjo said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you know that for a fact???? Media scarmongers etc smokers get blamed for totally everything............. Yes MY choice if i smoke and i had 3 very healthy kids prior to this one, so ive cut down but not given up and will carry on full stop.....
> 
> 
> Says you with the dog on the sofa slobbering, VERY healthy with what they drag in on their paws??? but we wont go there!!!
> 
> Actually, it's been proven that children who grow up in households with pets are generally healthier and have better immune systems. So yeah, nowhere to go there indeed. :haha:Click to expand...


Oops sorry for delay in reply was harvesting my crops on Facebook :haha: Im not gonna get into a slagging match on this topic to be honest or made to feel guilty for what i MAY be doing to my baby, think this is a good thread and maybe helpful to all us smokers who are trying to cut down or give up, but like KayleighJayne, NuKe and mandylou say everyone has a right to an opinion but not to judge or talk down to people who admit they smoke its not nice x


----------



## Celesse

I gave up in 2007, long before thinking of having a baby. Prior to this I tried and failed many times because I tried to give up for this reason or that reason, money, health ect. It wasn't until I gave up purely for me that I could manage it and the timing was perfect and came at a point where I changed a lot of other things in my life. 

I cannot guarantee that if I where still smoking when I got my BFP I would have been able to quit. For some people pregnancy will be enough motivation to stop, for others they may feel an obligation to quit, but as nicotine is that addictive it may not be enough. There is different levels of how addicted a person can be to nicotine. When I smoked it was the first thing I did in the morning and last thing I did at night. Quitting was unbelievably hard and only possible when all the factors where in place. I think most women are aware of the dangers of smoking on there unborn babies and the guilt and shame must be very difficult. Just keep on trying and carry on trying when your babies are here, cos you can beat it.


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

why is it ppl can judge us cos we smole but yet there are ladies out there who still drink all the way threw there pregancy or do drugs an yet they dnt get commented on. as we all must agree its dwn to each peron wht they chose to do whether tht be mokin or takin drugs etc we are all human being with feelings an yes most of us feel gulity for smokin an no the dangers of it, with ppl bein so perfect by doin nothin wrong put us dwn dnt u ppl think we have a hard tme enough as it is be either tryin to quit or cuttin down its really stressfull with all the tages of changes are bodies are goin threw (hornmones)

orry but i have to rant a lil about this am sick of pl thinkin there always perfect by doin the right thing all the time i no am not bloody perfect but it still dnt give ppl the rite to put me dwn on wht i do at the end of the day we are all human who have feelings.

i shall comment awell all the ladies who have quit well dun u shud b proud of yourself an the ladies like myself who still smoke dnt let other ppl put you down at the end of the day its your life your body an most of all your baby tht you are bringing into this world so its your choice xxxxx


----------



## EternalRose

vinnypeanut said:


> rocemom said:
> 
> 
> I smoked up till a month ago. I slowly cut down my in take of them till I did cold turkey.
> My Dr had actually said that if I can at least cut down the 3 or 4 a day it would be better than the pack and half I was smoking.
> Go by what your dr or midwife says.
> *I think as long as you monitor the babies weight you should be fine*
> 
> 
> I didnt comment on this thread before because i didnt want it to turn into one of those threads either. You're all entitled to do what you want and i suppose people slating you for smoking wont necessarily make you quit. That said i dont agree with smoking while pregnant, baby has no choice but to inhale those toxins and i think once you are pregnant your body is no longer your own, and the health of my baby would overpower anything else i felt!! (please dont shoot me down for this, its my personal opinion)
> 
> However, I wish people wouldnt say that "i smoked and my baby was big" or "if baby measures fine theres nothing to worry about" kind of things. Just because your baby is growing normally size-wise, doesnt mean that your baby is growing properly on the inside. My auntie smoked around 7/8 a day throughout her last pregnancy and baby measured perfect all the time, she had no problems whatsoever. But my cousin was born with breathing difficulties, learning difficulties and terrible asthma.
> Im not saying just because she smoked it caused these things but she blames herself terribly for his problems.
> 
> Last thing I want is to turn this thread into an argument and was just stating my opinion. :flower:Click to expand...


I agree with this entirely, I saw this thread earlier and decided not to reply as at the time I didnt really know what to say. Since coming back to it, I am disappointed that a member has now decided to announce how she intends to carry on smoking. ..seriously what do you want us to say..good for you? I can sympathise with people struggling to quit, or cutting down and wanting to stop entirely but boasting about how you are going to carry on smoking is just downright arrogant.


----------



## AP

rocemom said:


> I think as long as you monitor the babies weight you should be fine

no, you need to realise weight wont show breathing difficulties hun.

edit: didnt even see the previous replies to that

I only said what i said, btw, to help you lot think about what can happen, and aid in your quitting.


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

EternalRose said:


> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocemom said:
> 
> 
> I smoked up till a month ago. I slowly cut down my in take of them till I did cold turkey.
> My Dr had actually said that if I can at least cut down the 3 or 4 a day it would be better than the pack and half I was smoking.
> Go by what your dr or midwife says.
> *I think as long as you monitor the babies weight you should be fine*
> 
> 
> I didnt comment on this thread before because i didnt want it to turn into one of those threads either. You're all entitled to do what you want and i suppose people slating you for smoking wont necessarily make you quit. That said i dont agree with smoking while pregnant, baby has no choice but to inhale those toxins and i think once you are pregnant your body is no longer your own, and the health of my baby would overpower anything else i felt!! (please dont shoot me down for this, its my personal opinion)
> 
> However, I wish people wouldnt say that "i smoked and my baby was big" or "if baby measures fine theres nothing to worry about" kind of things. Just because your baby is growing normally size-wise, doesnt mean that your baby is growing properly on the inside. My auntie smoked around 7/8 a day throughout her last pregnancy and baby measured perfect all the time, she had no problems whatsoever. But my cousin was born with breathing difficulties, learning difficulties and terrible asthma.
> Im not saying just because she smoked it caused these things but she blames herself terribly for his problems.
> 
> Last thing I want is to turn this thread into an argument and was just stating my opinion. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with this entirely, I saw this thread earlier and decided not to reply as at the time I didnt really know what to say. Since coming back to it, I am disappointed that a member has now decided to announce how she intends to carry on smoking. ..seriously what do you want us to say..good for you? I can sympathise with people struggling to quit, or cutting down and wanting to stop entirely but boasting about how you are going to carry on smoking is just downright arrogant.Click to expand...

am not one to start arguements buts at the end of the day the lady who as decided to carry on smokin thts her dession xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Eternal rose i agree but was a bit worried to say it.

To be honest I take my hat off to the girls who have stopped smoking after BFP's, such an incredible thing to do. And fair play to the girls that are trying by cutting down/getting help, although its not ideal to still be smoking at all at least you've acknowledged it and are trying and i think thats an admiral thing aswell.
There are just a couple of comments about "i wont be told to stop if i dont want to" and "my babys measurements are fine so smoking hasnt affected it" that have upset me a bit.

Ive done nothing wrong at all through my pregnancy (no i am not saying i am perfect) but my baby will be born with a birth defect....however some women smoke/take drugs/drink alcohol and have perfectly healthy babies....its unfair to me but its life!
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

> &#8226;Miscarriage - smoking during pregnancy is associated with an increased risk of miscarriage throughout
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Lower birth weight - babies whose mothers smoked during pregnancy are born an average 1/2lb or 7oz smaller than those born to non-smokers. This effect is proportionate in that the more the mother smokes, the smaller the baby is likely to be.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Smaller organs - because of the decreased levels of oxygen babies born to smoking mothers receive, they tend to develop smaller organs which are less well equipped to deal with the outside world
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Exposure to CO - when you smoke a cigarette carbon monoxide replaces some of the oxygen in your blood. This in turn deprives your baby of oxygen which can impair development and can play a role in low birth weight and other illnesses
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Exposure to nicotine - nicotine is a stimulant and when inhaled causes your arteries to spasm and your blood pressure to rise - this restricts the flow of blood through the placenta, again depriving your baby of much needed oxygen
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Placenta problems - a smoking pregnancy is associated with an increased risk of placenta praevia and placental abruption.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Ectopic pregnancy - there is a significant increase in the risk of ectopic pregnancy for smokers
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Premature labour - mothers who smoke are more likely to go into labour before 37 weeks gestation
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Cot death - infants exposed to cigarette smoke through pregnancy and beyond are at double the risk of SIDS
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Breathing problems - infants born to smoking parents are at a significantly increased risk of asthma, bronchitis and other respiratory disorders throughout childhood
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Learning difficulties - infants exposed to cigarette toxins in the womb are more likely to suffer from learning and attentional difficulties and hyperactivity disorders
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Poor health - throughout childhood infants born to a smoking mother are significantly more likely to require hospital treatment and suffer from poor general health
> 
> 
> 
> &#8226;Smokers - the children of parents who smoke are likely to smoke themselves during adulthood putting them at an increased risk of many diseases
> Pregnancy is an incredibly fragile time and none of the 4000+ chemicals each cigarette contains are beneficial for your baby. In fact, expectant mothers who smoke are often found to be lacking in many essential nutrients, depriving themselves and their baby from good nutrition.

Just something for you to read as I have seen a few people now make the comment of "well my baby isn't small so it's ok."


----------



## Moomad

poppy666 said:


> shamrockerjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you know that for a fact???? Media scarmongers etc smokers get blamed for totally everything............. Yes MY choice if i smoke and i had 3 very healthy kids prior to this one, so ive cut down but not given up and will carry on full stop.....
> 
> 
> Says you with the dog on the sofa slobbering, VERY healthy with what they drag in on their paws??? but we wont go there!!!
> 
> Actually, it's been proven that children who grow up in households with pets are generally healthier and have better immune systems. So yeah, nowhere to go there indeed. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for delay in reply was harvesting my crops on Facebook :haha: Im not gonna get into a slagging match on this topic to be honest or made to feel guilty for what i MAY be doing to my baby, think this is a good thread and maybe helpful to all us smokers who are trying to cut down or give up, but like KayleighJayne, NuKe and mandylou say everyone has a right to an opinion but not to judge or talk down to people who admit they smoke its not nice xClick to expand...

lol Harvesting your crops!!!! Farmville or Farmtown??



I've gotta say, and this might be a stupid question... but the baby doesn't actually inhale while it's in the womb... it's in loads of water so how can it inhale?!?!

It absorbs, through the umbilical cord... right?

I'm a smoker by the way, I'm on half a roll up a day at the moment. I just like that little bit.


----------



## Bee26

bexy_22 said:


> Miscarriage - smoking during pregnancy is associated with an increased risk of miscarriage throughout
> 
> 
> 
> Lower birth weight - babies whose mothers smoked during pregnancy are born an average 1/2lb or 7oz smaller than those born to non-smokers. This effect is proportionate in that the more the mother smokes, the smaller the baby is likely to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller organs - because of the decreased levels of oxygen babies born to smoking mothers receive, they tend to develop smaller organs which are less well equipped to deal with the outside world
> 
> 
> 
> Exposure to CO - when you smoke a cigarette carbon monoxide replaces some of the oxygen in your blood. This in turn deprives your baby of oxygen which can impair development and can play a role in low birth weight and other illnesses
> 
> 
> 
> Exposure to nicotine - nicotine is a stimulant and when inhaled causes your arteries to spasm and your blood pressure to rise - this restricts the flow of blood through the placenta, again depriving your baby of much needed oxygen
> 
> 
> 
> Placenta problems - a smoking pregnancy is associated with an increased risk of placenta praevia and placental abruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Ectopic pregnancy - there is a significant increase in the risk of ectopic pregnancy for smokers
> 
> 
> 
> Premature labour - mothers who smoke are more likely to go into labour before 37 weeks gestation
> 
> 
> 
> Cot death - infants exposed to cigarette smoke through pregnancy and beyond are at double the risk of SIDS
> 
> 
> 
> Breathing problems - infants born to smoking parents are at a significantly increased risk of asthma, bronchitis and other respiratory disorders throughout childhood
> 
> 
> 
> Learning difficulties - infants exposed to cigarette toxins in the womb are more likely to suffer from learning and attentional difficulties and hyperactivity disorders
> 
> 
> 
> Poor health - throughout childhood infants born to a smoking mother are significantly more likely to require hospital treatment and suffer from poor general health
> 
> 
> 
> Smokers - the children of parents who smoke are likely to smoke themselves during adulthood putting them at an increased risk of many diseases
> Pregnancy is an incredibly fragile time and none of the 4000+ chemicals each cigarette contains are beneficial for your baby. In fact, expectant mothers who smoke are often found to be lacking in many essential nutrients, depriving themselves and their baby from good nutrition.
> 
> Just something for you to read as I have seen a few people now make the comment of "well my baby isn't small so it's ok."Click to expand...

OOh I think the girls on here are all aware of the risks...no need to preach and patronise. 
I feel guilty enough that Ive had 2 cigarettes in my whole pregnancy without being made to feel like a bad mother. 
I kinda think all points that need to made have been made and now people are just going to get upset.


----------



## honeygrl

Just thought I would post something I found the other day wandering around the internet... there is actually a site that gives benefits of smoking during pregnancy. Not here to argue one way or the other but it's always good to have all sides of an issue.

https://www.forces.org/evidence/evid/preg.htm

I firmly believe that most things aren't *all* bad... the key is always moderation. It's easy to say that just about anything is evil or wrong, especially in pregnancy. I'm sure I could find information making it sound just as bad to continue drinking caffeine, ride in a car, or to continue eating junk food.. (like we ALL do) 

This is one of those things that is a personal decision. Just like living in a city full of smog that *can't* be any better to breathe than cigarette smoke. Unless you lead a perfect life, eating the perfect diet, living in the perfect environment, then you have no room to make someone else feel badly for their decisions.


----------



## EternalRose

Of course its her decision, but you cant expect people to just say yes, yes, yes I agree all the time and this whole " If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all " line that keeps getting thrown around doesnt hold much water with me. It seems that if people have a difference of opinion, they are not being 'nice'. Its a public forum, people have different opinions and in the same way someone coming on here making you feel bad, someone else might read something on this thread that has offended them. What do they do, shut up and not say anything? In real life, when I want support I dont just want people to tell me what I want to hear but I understand that everyone is different.

Anyway, like I said in my previous post I am happy to support women that realise that smoking can be detrimental to the health of the baby but *want* to stop and have cut down, but not those who think its fine and intend to carry on without any insight or awareness into the effects it can have.


----------



## poppy666

Have to admit im a Farmville addicted :rofl: I have to say i use to smoke 20 a day or sometimes more but when i found out i was pregnant i went onto roll ups and dropped right down to about 8 daily which im pretty damn proud of personally but havnt had the will power to totally stop x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well actually a lot of girls in here seem to think that as long as their baby is growing ok then they're ok to carry on smoking. I have already said at the begining of the thread that I am not coming in here to patronise or tell people they are shit for smoking through pregnancy. It's an addiction, I get it, it's hard to just stop. I actually think pregnant women should have more support to cut down or give up


----------



## Moomad

poppy666 said:


> Have to admit im a Farmville addicted :rofl: I have to say i use to smoke 20 a day or sometimes more but when i found out i was pregnant i went onto roll ups and dropped right down to about 8 daily which im pretty damn proud of personally but havnt had the will power to totally stop x

That's really good going!!! Well done!!

I smoked a huge amount before I found out about my pregnancy, and drank a lot of alchohol.. So I hope that my cutting down to just the half a rollie (somtimes a whole one if I'm being a moody bitch) and no alcohol at all will make up for that and my baby will be healthy. I may be a bit naive thinking that, but you can see my logic can't you?


----------



## mandylou

man im going to have to start smoking again after reading through all of this thread! ah...phew! im at the end! :haha:


----------



## Bee26

bexy_22 said:


> Well actually a lot of girls in here seem to think that as long as their baby is growing ok then they're ok to carry on smoking. I have already said at the begining of the thread that I am not coming in here to patronise or tell people they are shit for smoking through pregnancy. It's an addiction, I get it, it's hard to just stop. I actually think pregnant women should have more support to cut down or give up

And I totally see your point....but perhaps people who say they thinks its ok as their baby is growing fine are saying that to ease the guilt they probably feel. Im not saying its right but perhaps its to justify it to themselves as they already feel terrible for doing it..I may be totally wrong, I just know that when I had one the other day afterwards i felt disgusting and vile...Ive had 2 roll ups and was worried i might want one today but i have no interest in having one now, but i know that in my head i tried to justify those two. What im trying to say is that for those girls who are really struggling to give up, perhaps they ease how guilty they feel by justifying it by the fact their baby is growing well etc, as infact they know that smoking during pregnancy is not ideal.


----------



## poppy666

Thats a dramatic drop Moomad should be proud of yourself too, i know the risks of smoking not just because im pregnant but also because i suffered a Pulmonary Embolism 12mths ago and on blood thinner injections through this pregnancy daily, wasnt the clot in the lung that made me cut down but the pregnancy so at least im trying its just really hard like i know all these women on this thread already know whilst admitting they smoke and trying to cut down or quit just a shame its turned into one of those threads 'sigh' x


----------



## amazed

I used to smoke and smoked through 2 of my pregnancies my first baby was born prem and weighed 2lb 11oz... my second baby was 5lb 12oz i quit smoking with my 3rd and he was 7lb 3oz his pregnancy was the least stressful pregnancy i ever had... i personally think my small babies were due to smoking...


----------



## LankyDoodle

poppy666 said:


> Oh and you know that for a fact???? Media scarmongers etc smokers get blamed for totally everything............. Yes MY choice if i smoke and i had 3 very healthy kids prior to this one, so ive cut down but not given up and will carry on full stop.....
> 
> 
> Says you with the dog on the sofa slobbering, VERY healthy with what they drag in on their paws??? but we wont go there!!!

I'm confused. Isn't the thread about smoking? Aren't you trying to defer attention? People often get defensive when someone offers a different opinion, but there's really no need. It is just that: someone's opinion, and if you feel happy to smoke during pregnancy then why continue to justify yourself in such a defensive way?


----------



## thechaosismex

Did the OP think by making the thread it wouldn't cause some sort of kerfuffle?

Threads about smoking/drinking/whatever are never going to end in *HUGGLES* and everyone agreeing.....


----------



## mandylou

i personally think she just wanted a bit of support, which she obviously wont find here. which is a shame.


----------



## poppy666

LankyDoodle said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you know that for a fact???? Media scarmongers etc smokers get blamed for totally everything............. Yes MY choice if i smoke and i had 3 very healthy kids prior to this one, so ive cut down but not given up and will carry on full stop.....
> 
> 
> Says you with the dog on the sofa slobbering, VERY healthy with what they drag in on their paws??? but we wont go there!!!
> 
> I'm confused. Isn't the thread about smoking? Aren't you trying to defer attention? People often get defensive when someone offers a different opinion, but there's really no need. It is just that: someone's opinion, and if you feel happy to smoke during pregnancy then why continue to justify yourself in such a defensive way?Click to expand...


Im all for other peoples opinions but if you read back i wasnt the one to jump down peoples throats for holding their hands up and admitting they smoked was i.

Yes i will get on the defensive if i feel im being attacked or made to feel guilty for speaking up and admitting i smoke, who wouldnt?

Did i once say i was happy to smoke during pregnancy? NO!!!


----------



## LankyDoodle

EternalRose said:


> Of course its her decision, but you cant expect people to just say yes, yes, yes I agree all the time and this whole " If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all " line that keeps getting thrown around doesnt hold much water with me. It seems that if people have a difference of opinion, they are not being 'nice'. Its a public forum, people have different opinions and in the same way someone coming on here making you feel bad, someone else might read something on this thread that has offended them. What do they do, shut up and not say anything? In real life, when I want support I dont just want people to tell me what I want to hear but I understand that everyone is different.
> 
> Anyway, like I said in my previous post I am happy to support women that realise that smoking can be detrimental to the health of the baby but *want* to stop and have cut down, but not those who think its fine and intend to carry on without any insight or awareness into the effects it can have.

ITA. I totally admire those people who admit that what they are doing is maybe not best but are struggling to quit and have cut back or whatever; however, I find it quite difficult to read posts from people who say they smoke and aren't going to try as it's their choice. What about your baby's choice? Do they have one? 

Also, those people saying that smoking is no worse than drugs/alcohol during pregnancy. Perhaps. But the thread is about smoking. Drug addiction and alcoholism during pregnancy is OFTEN commented on, but this is about smoking and you can't expect people not to comment just because they have a different opinion!


----------



## AP

bexy_22 said:


> Well actually a lot of girls in here seem to think that as long as their baby is growing ok then they're ok to carry on smoking. I have already said at the begining of the thread that I am not coming in here to patronise or tell people they are shit for smoking through pregnancy. It's an addiction, I get it, it's hard to just stop. I actually think pregnant women should have more support to cut down or give up

i think the point in this thread was really to say "im still struggling to quit,i feel rubbish about it, and need that last push"

It angers me that people live naively, especially when ive seen the harsh reality of a not so fully formed baby on a ventilator, her body being pumped like a balloon. This wasn't my fault but maybe she wouldnt have needed a ventilator if i hadnt chugged away the week before?

and as bexy said, it certainly can cause premature labour. That doesnt mean the baby just came early and is small but will catch up. No. Premature labour can cause brain haemorrages, fluid on the brain, under developed lungs, months at home with ur baby attached to an oxygen tank, disablities and development issues, blindness too.
So you can all sit there moaning about preaching. Pretend it will never happen to you. I did. look what happened.

That was not aimed at anyone in this thread that knows its an issue. it was aimed at the small naive few who dont seem too give a monkeys and bash those who are trying to give information to help urge others to quit.


----------



## EternalRose

poppy666 said:


> LankyDoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and you know that for a fact???? Media scarmongers etc smokers get blamed for totally everything............. Yes MY choice if i smoke and i had 3 very healthy kids prior to this one, so ive cut down but not given up and will carry on full stop.....
> 
> 
> Says you with the dog on the sofa slobbering, VERY healthy with what they drag in on their paws??? but we wont go there!!!
> 
> I'm confused. Isn't the thread about smoking? Aren't you trying to defer attention? People often get defensive when someone offers a different opinion, but there's really no need. It is just that: someone's opinion, and if you feel happy to smoke during pregnancy then why continue to justify yourself in such a defensive way?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im all for other peoples opinions but if you read back i wasnt the one to jump down peoples throats for holding their hands up and admitting they smoked was i.
> 
> Yes i will get on the defensive if i feel im being attacked or made to feel guilty for speaking up and admitting i smoke, who wouldnt?
> 
> *Did i once say i was happy to smoke during pregnancy? NO!!!*Click to expand...


You could have fooled me..please read back your previous posts on this thread :dohh:


----------



## Heavencanwait

poppy666 said:


> Did i once say i was happy to smoke during pregnancy? NO!!!

So quit then. If I can do it, you can.


----------



## bear74

I won't put my views on smoking across as they are very much anti...but I do understand addictions. What I would like to know is those of you that smoke, have you been offered any support from NHS/doctors/midwives to stop or at least cut down?


----------



## Moomad

bear74 said:


> I won't put my views on smoking across as they are very much anti...but I do understand addictions. What I would like to know is those of you that smoke, have you been offered any support from NHS/doctors/midwives to stop or at least cut down?

I had my first midwife appointment recently and upon mentioning that I'd cut down from twenty ciggies to half a rollie, she said "Would you like to quit?" And then she swifly moved on once I'd said no. Perhaps others are more persuasive but I wasn't even offered extra information.


----------



## Heavencanwait

Moomad said:


> I had my first midwife appointment recently and upon mentioning that I'd cut down from twenty ciggies to half a rollie, she said "Would you like to quit?" And then she swifly moved on once I'd said no. Perhaps others are more persuasive but I wasn't even offered extra information.

It isnt the midwifes responsibility, it's yours. This is how you quit smoking : stop buying cigarettes.


----------



## AP

thats a bit harsh. thats like telling my alky aunt not to buy drink. 

without her meds from docs to help, she'd be screwed.

If thats your kinda support what the hell are you doing on this thread?


----------



## Heavencanwait

sb22 said:


> thats a bit harsh. thats like telling my alky aunt not to buy drink.
> 
> without her meds from docs to help, she'd be screwed.

Please. Why is it always somebody elses fault? Take some responsibility!

EDIT: What am I doing in this thread? Telling it like it is instead of pretending that smoking when you're pregnant is okay. I quit, you can quit. We weren't born smokers you know. Any habit can be undone, no matter how hard.


----------



## Moomad

Heavencanwait said:


> Moomad said:
> 
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment recently and upon mentioning that I'd cut down from twenty ciggies to half a rollie, she said "Would you like to quit?" And then she swifly moved on once I'd said no. Perhaps others are more persuasive but I wasn't even offered extra information.
> 
> It isnt the midwifes responsibility, it's yours. This is how you quit smoking : stop buying cigarettes.Click to expand...

I don't buy cigarettes. I buy tobacco, filters and papers ACTUALLY haha!

Umm... It's not the midwives responsibility to get me to quit smoking but someone was asked if we're offered support and advice to help us quit. And my response was to illustrate how I wasn't offered anything of the sort.

If you'd read my post properly, before talking out of your bumbum, you'd see that I'm happy smoking my half a roll up a day and don't want to quit. So therefore have no blame for anyone, least of all the midwife. So leave me alone please.


----------



## poppy666

EternalRose yes it says above ive cut down but not given up but dont say im happy to smoke, but like ive said in a prior post im proud of how much i have cut down and thats voiced quite a few times on this thread.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Moomad you told her you didnt want to quit....theres nothing more she could of done.
She cant force you to quit, im sure if you had been willing to try she would of been more than supportive towards it!
x


----------



## Kitty23

I think the ladies who are still smoking and posting on this thread are being very brave. Even better if you have cut down. Personally I don't smoke but I'm not here to judge its your body your decision.

I am however a bit disapointed with people feeling the need to preach on here about the dangers of smoking. Its obvious there are dangers when smoking when pregnant, these ladies don't need it shoved down their throats they are grown up enough to make their own decisions in life!

Why post on this thread if you are just going to be negative. If you have nothing nice to say...


----------



## EternalRose

Moomad said:


> bear74 said:
> 
> 
> I won't put my views on smoking across as they are very much anti...but I do understand addictions. What I would like to know is those of you that smoke, have you been offered any support from NHS/doctors/midwives to stop or at least cut down?
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment recently and upon mentioning that I'd cut down from twenty ciggies to half a rollie, she said "Would you like to quit?" And then she swifly moved on once I'd said no. Perhaps others are more persuasive but I wasn't even offered extra information.Click to expand...

I actually think the question she asked, was spot on. Maybe she should have given you more info/support on quitting? You say you only smoke half a rollie a day now, thats excellent and I am sure all of us here think thats a great achievement since you were smoking a pack a day before but I am sure you could try other solutions to avoid smoking just that half as you have already come so far. I am sure NHS direct could give you some pointers, and send you out a pack in the post if you dont know any ways to distract yourself, and I think there is a helpline available too. Maybe everytime you get the urge you can pick the phone up and speak to someone who understands. The midwife can give you all the information and the preety leaflets/packs in the world but ultimately its YOU that has to take the steps to stop completely.


----------



## Moomad

vinnypeanut said:


> Moomad you told her you didnt want to quit....theres nothing more she could of done.
> She cant force you to quit, im sure if you had been willing to try she would of been more than supportive towards it!
> x

Perhaps so. You're right there. 

It does make me question the sort of effects smoking has on the unborn child though. If it was really that serious, they'd have been a bit more passionate about it surely? They (there was a trainee midwife there too) went mental when I mentioned that I wanted my highlights redone and told me all about the risks.


----------



## AP

Heavencanwait said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> thats a bit harsh. thats like telling my alky aunt not to buy drink.
> 
> without her meds from docs to help, she'd be screwed.
> 
> Please. Why is it always somebody elses fault? Take some responsibility!
> 
> EDIT: What am I doing in this thread? Telling it like it is instead of pretending that smoking when you're pregnant is okay. I quit, you can quit. We weren't born smokers you know. Any habit can be undone, no matter how hard.Click to expand...

True, but it can take time, its a shame nothing can be done about your ignorance though.


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

sb22 said:


> thats a bit harsh. thats like telling my alky aunt not to buy drink.
> 
> without her meds from docs to help, she'd be screwed.
> 
> If thats your kinda support what the hell are you doing on this thread?

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: i agree if your so against smokin why bother readin this thread


----------



## Moomad

sb22 said:


> Heavencanwait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> thats a bit harsh. thats like telling my alky aunt not to buy drink.
> 
> without her meds from docs to help, she'd be screwed.
> 
> Please. Why is it always somebody elses fault? Take some responsibility!
> 
> EDIT: What am I doing in this thread? Telling it like it is instead of pretending that smoking when you're pregnant is okay. I quit, you can quit. We weren't born smokers you know. Any habit can be undone, no matter how hard.Click to expand...
> 
> True, but it can take time, its a shame nothing can be done about your ignorance though.Click to expand...

Hear hear!:thumbup:


----------



## Minstermind

Think in the end a person will quit only when they have the internal motivation to, and no amount of external pressure will make it happen. I did finally reach that point myself and once I did, it was pretty easy to do. I had been smoking about 10-15 a day and went down to a couple a day for a stretch of a few weeks, then nothing. But if I had been fighting myself to do that, I don't think it would have worked. 

I actually found the quitting itself pretty easy once I was properly motivated from within. The difficult part was for about the year following, when my ex would smoke around me (well, I had him go out on the patio to smoke but I could still smell it when he came back in). I would occasionally get that compelling urge to have a drag again. I found that after a few minutes the urge would pass and I'd be fine. I'd distract myself doing something else if need be. 

A couple of times I did give in and took a drag off his cigarette and felt instantly repulsed and sick. I'm really glad it worked out that way for me as it made it that much easier to just permanently quit. :)


----------



## AP

xxema&bumpmjx said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> thats a bit harsh. thats like telling my alky aunt not to buy drink.
> 
> without her meds from docs to help, she'd be screwed.
> 
> If thats your kinda support what the hell are you doing on this thread?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: i agree if your so against smokin why bother readin this threadClick to expand...

I smoke. I am no longer pregnant. I learnt a lesson. I'd hope someone would learn from my story too.

Edit: oops took that the wrong way but still making my point


----------



## Wobbles

...


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

Please. Why is it always somebody elses fault? Take some responsibility!

EDIT: What am I doing in this thread? Telling it like it is instead of pretending that smoking when you're pregnant is okay. I quit, you can quit. We weren't born smokers you know. Any habit can be undone, no matter how hard.[/QUOTE]

have we blamed anyone if you read a lot f us feel guilty for smokin an its hard to kick the habit its like tellin a person who takes drugs just to stop with out any help or oter means of comin of the stuff.

if you dnt agree with this thread i suggest you dnt read any more an dnt be puttin stupid comments on like just stop i did WELL I AM SORRY WERE ALL NOT BLOODY PERFECT LIKE YOU


----------



## Wobbles

Heavencanwait said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> thats a bit harsh. thats like telling my alky aunt not to buy drink.
> 
> without her meds from docs to help, she'd be screwed.
> 
> Please. Why is it always somebody elses fault? Take some responsibility!
> 
> EDIT: What am I doing in this thread? Telling it like it is instead of pretending that smoking when you're pregnant is okay. I quit, you can quit. We weren't born smokers you know. Any habit can be undone, no matter how hard.Click to expand...

Im wondering why your in this thread too along with many others - I mean the thread was reaching out to others who also find it hard to stop.

I am locking this thread before it gets any worse but for the record in the future if the post does not concern you or relate to you then move along if you can't offer support/useful information/encouragement without digs and acting a bit above everyone else.


----------

